# Krugman pits Rand versus Tolkien



## Olwe M (Jan 30, 2013)

I believe this is a quote from the economist Paul Krugman:

“There are two novels that can change a bookish fourteen-year old’s life: "The Lord of the Rings" and "Atlas Shrugged" (Ayn Rand). One is a childish fantasy that often engenders a lifelong obsession with its unbelievable heroes, leading to an emotionally stunted, socially crippled adulthood, unable to deal with the real world. The other, of course, involves orcs.”


----------



## Hriston (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes, but which is which?


----------



## Matthew Bailey01 (Apr 9, 2015)

Well...

Are there any orcs in _Atlas Shrugged_???

That should answer the "which one is which" question pretty definitively.

MRB


I obviously take Middle-earth too seriously!


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 16, 2015)

Haha too true. People who take Rand that seriously terrify me, & I am a conservative from Texas.


----------



## Alcuin (Jul 18, 2015)

Sulimo said:


> ...People who take Rand that seriously terrify me, & I am a conservative from Texas.


People who take Krugman seriously terrify me, and I live in Massachusetts.


----------

